# Diy bow vise



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I've been playin around with a couple ideas and wanted to build a vise that could be done with no welding and simple hand tools. The only tools needed are a drill, hacksaw and a file. The needed materials are a 12" of 1/2" square steel, 12" of 1/4" steel rod, 12" 1/4" rubber fuel line, a knob, a finish nail and some epoxy. The total for materials, excluding the mount, were about $20 and I have enough steel left over for 3 more vises. It's pretty simple and self explanatory. The mount is a 1 1/2" ball ram gps mount which you can get in several lengths and even add sections togeather. It's adjustable for about any position you'd want.









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Smck (Jan 6, 2014)

Pretty sharp. Nice work.


----------



## Dudlee (Apr 23, 2017)

i like it..


----------



## Pacnorhunter (Apr 6, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Bigmike66 (Apr 7, 2018)

Do you have a link for that base? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## southern.draw (Mar 12, 2019)

That's awesome!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Bigmike66 said:


> Do you have a link for that base? Can't seem to find it.


This is the ball I attached to the vise. I threaded a hole then epoxied it in place (certain angles the weight of the bow could unthread it) 



Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks guys glad y'all like it 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Bigmike66 said:


> Do you have a link for that base? Can't seem to find it.


Also several different variations available I'm going to add these two to give a little more length and adjustability

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## dprocter (Apr 7, 2019)

nice! looks great.


----------



## wombat_335 (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## lancerileyuy (Feb 25, 2019)

wombat_335 said:


> View attachment 6813193
> View attachment 6813193


is it safe to hold the bow by the thread of the stabilizer?


----------



## bvfd458 (Jun 16, 2017)

nice


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## BlwnGazkit (Oct 9, 2012)

Genius! 

Any issues holding the weight at steeper angles?


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

BlwnGazkit said:


> Genius!
> 
> Any issues holding the weight at steeper angles?


Thank you. Only issue was when bow was horizontal. It hold it fine just needs to be very tight

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## AJWebb (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice work.


----------



## jackhandy (Apr 30, 2019)

nice work


----------



## vijaykarthick (Feb 23, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## CBSimco (May 19, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## yvedel65 (May 10, 2019)

i like it..


----------



## swampninja (Sep 11, 2012)

nice work


----------



## caden.shonk (Aug 28, 2016)

Another Nice one


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks guys 
Go get your DIY on

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## wombat_335 (Mar 30, 2019)

i haven't had an issue with it I don't put a lot of pressure on it


----------



## Kms86 (Mar 27, 2019)

Looks pretty legit, can’t go wrong for the price of the materials 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

I had a ram mount kicking around and i tried this and it would not hold my bow at an angle. Actually it felt like it was going to break off at the ball on the mount. Going to fabricate one now from steel


----------



## Prpechek (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice, I am going to try this.


----------



## SteveJo609 (Oct 7, 2019)

nice build


----------



## JoeT3 (Sep 29, 2019)

Subscribed. Great idea. I've got an extra ram mount in the basement. Time to go start playing with some ideas. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RuLzU (Sep 1, 2009)

really cool


----------



## kenpiet (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## eldridgemc (Jul 9, 2013)

very nice


----------



## strut22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice


----------



## schaapstick (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice, can you send me a link to it? Want to buy one.


----------



## Muskoka (Nov 9, 2010)

Very creative.


----------



## Chase Dreilich (Sep 6, 2019)

Nice looking rig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LillDragun (Nov 5, 2012)

these are all amazing and scary at the same time!!!


----------



## Offshore1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Really good ideas!!!


----------



## Bris1969 (Nov 12, 2017)

Great idea, nice work.


----------



## couchsurfer (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice work, I might have to try this.


----------



## Hunarcher (Dec 3, 2006)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Thanks guys
> Go get your DIY on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Nice work!


----------



## miles220 (Sep 4, 2018)

very usefull


----------



## XTPA (May 7, 2006)

Thank you for the post.


----------



## Tombo (Nov 4, 2003)

Awesome idea! I’ve got an all metal Ram 1.5 set up from an old fish finder mount. I’ll have it done today!


----------



## BIGMACK91 (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice


----------



## two4one (Jul 21, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## Junior454 (Nov 17, 2019)

Good Job


----------



## Kuerbis (Jul 10, 2018)

Great Idea ! The motorcycle shop where I used to work had several different Ball Mounts laying around. Maybe I will swing by, with donuts, and see what I can find ?


----------



## Jordan Couch (Nov 29, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## woody15 (Nov 19, 2016)

That's awesome...I'm making one!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bayangler (Dec 7, 2014)

Really cool!


----------



## hesslie (Dec 4, 2019)

Nice


----------



## jeffkoloski (Mar 15, 2018)

Nice


----------



## fenton2005 (Feb 11, 2015)

That’s awesome. I’ve found my next project!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2019)

very nice


----------



## Bryan.d (Jan 3, 2015)

This is great!!! Really good work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanpm939 (Jan 8, 2020)

Simple and clean. I think I'll do something similar


----------



## Gentry0621 (Jan 23, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## ToddDeerhunter (Dec 27, 2019)

very cool nice job


----------



## Mike Carlson (May 15, 2014)

I like it


----------



## boostersteelaxe (Aug 31, 2019)

I like this setup, how well does it hold your bow?


----------



## ARCHERY4LYFE (Dec 8, 2018)

Looks professional. Nice work!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

boostersteelaxe said:


> I like this setup, how well does it hold your bow?


It holds the bow great. Only thing if it's set so the string is horizontal and all the weight is on the side you gotta really tighten the knob so it doesn't slip but I've had no issues. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcmachz (Feb 10, 2020)

that's pretty nice


----------



## djblubaugh1982 (Nov 18, 2019)

Very Nice


----------



## Derekkschultz (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice work!! Looks great.


----------

